# Any Experience with this Breeder?



## SamDukes (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all! 

We're still in the process of researching breeders and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Kavallerie Shepherds in Vermont. I've checked out her website and FB page and she has some nice looking dogs (in my newbie opinion), does hip, elbow, and DM testing, and it looks like a fair number of her dogs are titled with several of her offspring doing well in working/sporting homes and a few certified CGC. 

Any experience and opinions are appreciated!


----------



## Storm695 (Jul 28, 2014)

Im New at breeding. But I do know that if your looking for a breeder make sure you know all the facts about the breeder and the health and line of there dogs . Health is very important when wanting a puppy or dog. I got my first gsd from a breeder that is now retierd so basically I took over and she handed her work to me now. Hopefully you find a wondefull breeder and if you do, get to know them and there dogs.I did just check out the website hopefully it's the one you're talking about and to me there dogs do look healthy and are really beautiful .Are you trying to get a puppy ??


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from Jillian at Kavallerie. She's got great dogs and has given me good advice on several occasions.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I just met one over the weekend. Would send you a pm. and for those wondering if the pm is positive or negative - it's positive.


----------



## SamDukes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions! 

Storm695- yes we are looking for a puppy. We hope to bring one home in 5-6 months so right now we're in the process of researching breeders. I've found a lot of really useful info on the forum and read the articles on choosing the right breeder and how to spot red flags in a breeder website but I think it's always nice to hear opinions of people who have had experience, met, or worked with them, especially since I'm a newbie and if I chose this particular breeder it's too far for me to travel to see her program in person 

I did contact Jillian and she was very helpful in her email. I'm looking forward to speaking with her further, but so far I really like what I've seen and everything she shared with me. There are still a couple of breeders I'm interested in contacting but she's definitely on my short list of people I'd feel comfortable working with. 

Again, thank you everyone who shared their opinions with me!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Nothing but positive to say ! I have Dock vom Kavallerie at my feet right now...!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Storm695 said:


> Im New at breeding. But I do know that if your looking for a breeder make sure you know all the facts about the breeder and the health and line of there dogs . Health is very important when wanting a puppy or dog. I got my first gsd from a breeder that is now retierd so basically I took over and she handed her work to me now. Hopefully you find a wondefull breeder and if you do, get to know them and there dogs.I did just check out the website hopefully it's the one you're talking about and *to me there dogs do look healthy and are really beautifu*l .Are you trying to get a puppy ??


As a breeder I really hope your standard is much higher than this for breeding. 

Health testing is just the beginning of a reputable breeder....what is the breeder doing with their dogs? Are they breeding based on color only? What's the emphasis of their breeding program? If a page is covered with color type options, the words, "amazing, stunning, loyal, protective, family pet," and the wonderful size and weight of their dogs....these are all red flags to me. A breeder that is working their dogs in venues, proving temperament (not just...."this is a nice dog because I said so" or "this is a nice dog because he's...black..black/tan...dark sable...big head....etc..."), health testing, has a goal in mind for their program, is actually out handling/working/trialing their breed stock under the judgemental eye of a third, objective party, they are placing their dogs in working homes, police departments, SAR, pets, *successfully*...that's someone I would look further into. 

Another red flag is someone breeding "just pets", of course a GSD should be a good pet...that's like saying it should have ears and a tail. The standard should be higher for breeding. There are plenty of great "just pets" in shelters. Have a program, with high standards, that produces "good pets" that are also healthy (not just by appearance), solid nerved, high thresholds, balanced drives, hunt drive, balanced aggression, prey drive, SOLID NERVES etc (again these things should be TESTED, not just "the dogs are really friendly to people that come over my house")...Breed to a higher standard and "great pets" will be a "duh" part of the program. Imo, as someone who would be laying out money for the puppy, these are the things I'd want to support.

I haven't looked at the website OP provided, these are the things I would say for anyone looking at a breeder.


----------



## SamDukes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!

I did get to speak with Jillian yesterday, we actually talked for over an hour! She was extremely helpful and more than happy to answer all my questions, and I had a lot. She does work her dogs and is very knowledgeable about her breedings. A lot of thought goes into her pairings and when she breeds she does so with a specific outcome in mind. She does ask a lot of questions about our lifestyle and what we want to do with our pup and chooses the right puppy for us based on that and the temperament of the puppies which is something that is really important to us. In fact, I believe she has all of the qualities I was hoping to find in our breeder and I don't think I'll be looking to anyone else. She definitely knows her dogs and is committed to finding the best homes for their needs. Also, surprise! I was afraid she was too far away for us to travel but we've decided that when the time comes we'll make the trip to Vermont to meet her and see her program and dogs in person! I'm super excited about the possibility of working with her and adding one of her pups to our family!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I am glad that you are making the trip to see the breeder of your choice. I feel the time and money invested in the lifetime of the puppy is worth it.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a Kavallerie Shepherd and I'm training him in IPO. He's a wonderful dog! Couldn't be more pleased with how he's maturing. Stable in all environments, confident, and has good drives. He's 7.5 months now. Nothing but positive things to say about Jillian and her program. Feel free to PM for any more questions...good luck on your puppy search!


----------

